# Information??



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

Is the badass sling bow worth sounding 300?? I've picked one up but never fired one. I thought it was extremely heave for something so little.... Went to Walmart last night and picked up a sling shot. Did some ******* engineering. I still need mount my wiskerbisket but I fired a normal arrow through my design and was extremely satisfied for small game. But I'd still like information on the sling bow. Is it worth it??


----------

